
Data normalization reconsidered, Part 1 - ern
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/data/library/techarticle/dm-1112normalization/
======
nickpeterson
Decent history but I disagree with the basic premise that normalization is
less necessary because computers are more powerful. It implies normalization
was for storage conservation instead of logical reasons.

~~~
GregQuinn
Absolutely this. While reduced data storage may have been a beneficial side
effect the real driver was update consistency.

------
sxtn
Part 2

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/data/library/techarticle/d...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/data/library/techarticle/dm-1201normalizationpart2/index.html)

------
brudgers
Date: 2011.

